# All-terrain Spider Excavator



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Cool new toy for you guys.


The all-terrain walking excavator ET110 built by XCMG, China's 3rd largest
construction machinery manufacturer, was customized for complex terrains such as hills and waterways. XCMG had a demo for this funny spider at bauma China 2010.
The concept of mobile excavator was proposed by a swiss engineer named Ernst Menzi about half a century ago.



http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=271_1330077192





.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Man, that thing is like a trained dog.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

gotta love the music:thumbup:


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Sweet. Can't wait until I can buy one at Wal-Mart.


----------



## NjNick (Jan 14, 2009)

Someone on this forum has that. Its a smaller version though. Check the excavation chat


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

VinylHanger said:


> Sweet. Can't wait until I can buy one at Wal-Mart.




haha..........this made me laugh and be pissed at the same time


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Check this baby out...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Our own Brianhay

http://www.contractortalk.com/f62/helac-powergrip-37724/#post467771

and tnmtn 

http://www.contractortalk.com/f88/few-pics-106556/


----------



## tnmtn (Dec 15, 2006)

Knowing the capabilities of a walking excavator the last thing I would do is run one from China. Until they do better at kids toys and hand tools I'm not going to trust something as compliceted as that machine.


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

I was thinking the exact same thing. They'll find some way to make sure and poison the export american version like all the kids toys.


----------



## mrghm (Nov 19, 2006)

denick said:


> Our own Brianhay
> 
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f62/helac-powergrip-37724/#post467771
> 
> ...


is brianhay still around he was a bit slow a few years back when everything went down the toilet.


----------



## BrianHay (Jun 17, 2007)

I am still around but I don't have my machine anymore, sure do miss it. It was an absolutely amazing machine that I got to live my dream with for about 3 years.

I was really down on myself for a while after I let it go but looking back now I feel really good about how well I actually did do with it all things considered. It was my first shot at business, I did not know a single soul when I came here with it, next to no one had ever heard of one and were quite skeptical of it. The area (like so many others) was experiencing some of the toughest economical times in a very long time. I got ripped off on two of my biggest projects, had my truck stolen along with all my tools, slip tank and everything that normally would be in an office. Then my digging bucket and slip tank again got stolen and I had a couple major break downs as well....where I bought my machine is a whole bad story in itself to, dealt with the wrong guy.

Against all those odds I managed to get myself well established and survive almost 3 years. The final blow was a bad breakdown/accident...I could have recovered from it but at the same time I was going through a divorce and I would not have been able to keep it anyways...enough said there 

Despite it all I have no regrets and look back on it with fond memories. I learned a lot, it was a great experience and the next shot I take at it will be better :thumbsup:


----------

